
Doe Device – A Multipurpose Kitchen Device - guy_rish
https://doedevice.com
======
guy_rish
HI guys, this is Rish, a mechanical engineer from New York. I am looking for
your suggestions over the product. Also in search of an advisor in the same
space. Thanks

